# 3.5 year old son gets hyper after eating ANYTHING!



## Elli21

Im at my wits end.

At the beginning i thought id monitor what he eats.

So i cut out sweets, didnt matter.
I cut out any kinda sugary foods, didnt make a difference.
I stopped squash, still the same.

I cut them all out together (that was hell) but it still didnt make a difference.

It seems to be anything.
I can put meat, potatoes and veg on a plate and he still gets hyper after.

:shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## freckleonear

Potatoes are a high GI food, so they will still provide a massive glucose hit. You can reduce the glycemic effect by including plenty of protein-rich or fatty foods (e.g. milk, yogurt, cheese, olive oil), acidic foods (e.g. lemon juice, vinaigrette) or fibre (e.g. raw vegetables). It sounds like your son is really sensitive to sugar, so if that doesn't help then you might want to switch to pasta, rice and wholegrains instead of potatoes to keep his glucose levels low.


----------

